# How often do you replace straw in cold months?



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is our first winter with our goats. We have read that in the winter you should just keep putting down more straw on top of the old for insulation purposes. I am expecting my 2 does to kid in the next couple of days, so I am concerned about the kids being on layers of dirty straw with clean on top.

When we built our barn, DH raised the ground it would sit on 8 inches higher than the surrounding ground, and we floored it with #67 limestone gravel. The urine drains through very nicely and the gravel helps grind up the goat berries that fall through the straw, so overall I think it works well.

Right now, I just have my two does in the main barn, they have a 8' x 24' loafing area. We have decided to use the unfinished milk room for a kidding stall on this go around (8' x 6') so cleaning it often will be easy, but I hate to separate the does after the first one kids, so I thought I would just let them and the babies have free run of the loafing area.

What are your opinions on:
1) Just adding straw all winter
2) Letting the babies have free run of the loafing area with the does
3) Segregating 1 doe and her kids from the main loafing area at night[I could put up a baby gate so the does could still see eachother, they have always been together, 1/2 sisters]

Thanks everyone.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't wait to see the responses to this, as I'm also wondering about the bedding issue this first winter with my goats.

My small barn has a sand floor, but the limestone gravel is a great idea.
I may have to change out the sand for limestone next year.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> I can't wait to see the responses to this, as I'm also wondering about the bedding issue this first winter with my goats.
> 
> My small barn has a sand floor, but the limestone gravel is a great idea.
> I may have to change out the sand for limestone next year.


We were actually thinking of switching to sand in the spring! LOL! WV has one Grade A Goat Milk Dairy, and they use sand in their barn. When we saw it, we thought it was a great idea. Let me know if you think your goats stay warm this winter with the sand. :rainbow:


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Here in MN I lay it very deep and clean it totally out every 3 weeks or so-and I fluff the straw every night-but my gals are stalled 2 to 3 to a pen so not too messy! My barn has a cement floor


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I use shavings throughout their stall , and straw in their sleeping areas.
I do clean it everyday , taking the wet out and what poop I can .
But I usually change the straw when needed , it usually gets taken out every third day....just depends on if it's been peed on..I just rather have them on clean dry straw/bedding.
I have 9 goats in a big stall , I forgot the measurements , might be like 18x 20something ? And I have a smaller stall in there as well.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Here in Colorado my livestock is on a high desert plain.
I think how you bed down during winter depends on what your ground is, the size and number of goats per pen, how cold your winter is, and how moist.

I get below zero temps for about 6 weeks and that period tends to be dry. Then a warm spell followed by another period of cold and wet.

I bed down with straw and keep adding as long as possible. Once things look like it's getting too smelly or wet, I clean out. I find that leaving the straw sort of ferments it and keeps them warmer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I clean mine out once a month. So I put down straw and then the wasted hay piles up. I can't stand it once it gets to the month. Plus I have to be able to clean it out myself with a pitchfork and wheelbarrow.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I also forgot to add we have a cement floor.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Never, we do deep bedding and clean out one time every two years. We have dirt floors and use straw as bedding, we add straw through out the winter as needed. There is also some wasted hay, but we try to limit the hay waste. First, I don't feel hay makes very good bedding, it gets more of a smell. And 2nd it is more expensive than straw for us.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

We use deep bedding method too. To be honest I clean it out once a year. Takes about a half day to do it. The super thick areas (under feeders) are about 2' deep. I'm doing it this weekend in fact. Then putting down 2 bales of straw.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I use shavings and i clean my every week to two weeks but i add daily..


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my first winter owning goats.

I have stall mats over dirt. They only sleep along this one edge, and I put down bedding pellets, and then a liberal covering of straw there. I have been keeping the center of the bare, and sweep it out every day, but with the damp weather, I have found I have to keep a layer of bedding down, else the mats just collect water. I clean it out daily, picking up and sweeping out the wet spots, its the pee that makes everything smell, plus I hate to think of them laying in and breathing their own urine. I will pick out the wet straw, and pick out any berries I can from the straw too. I do a full strip out every couple weeks or so.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We muck out daily during the winter months. All wet straw is removed, old stuff it spread around that isn't soiled and then fresh straw it put on top. We do use a layer of shavings under the straw, it absorbs better.


----------

